
Writing a GDB Frame Filter - mshockwave
https://medium.com/@mshockwave/writing-a-gdb-frame-filter-43bef88c9a53
======
bdavis__
i would never trust myself to change the raw output of a fundamental tool like
this. my coding is too poor (of the add-on), debugging (the target issue) is
too hard. output of gdb is one place where I don't mind seeing everything. In
seeing everything is where you find the problem.

Oh, yes, this is clever, and for those that like this kind of thing I am
impressed.

